# Suggestions on a good spike guard



## ajayritik (Jul 11, 2011)

I currently have a spike guard which doesn't look good. Most of the times when I plug in something to it, it invariably doesn't fit properly and starts coming out.

I saw some thread here but  it was mentioned place as Mumbai I stay in Hyderabad. I think Belkin or MX are good brands that I came to know from my search.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 11, 2011)

Go with Belkin they r good


----------



## tkin (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes, belkin is good, economy models cost between 300-400/-


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 12, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> Go with Belkin they r good





tkin said:


> Yes, belkin is good, economy models cost between 300-400/-



Yes.
Using the Gold series and it's fantastic. You can also consider APC alternatively.


----------



## topgear (Jul 12, 2011)

^^ APC makes spike guards - that's a new bit of info to me 

@ OP - get Belkin


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes sir, they make it. In fact they are great but not the greatest like Belkin 
*APC Product Information for Surge Protection and Power Conditioning*


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 12, 2011)

Any specific model that I should look for in Belkin? I see lots of models available.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 12, 2011)

depending on ur Budjet go fo Economy Series 4 socket approx. 300-400 or 8 socket @600-700


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 12, 2011)

I have bought a BELKIN from ITDEPOT for 345+shipping

The link-

Theitdepot - Belkin 3 Out Surge Protector (F9E300zb1 5M)


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 12, 2011)

ajayritik said:


> Any specific model that I should look for in Belkin? I see lots of models available.


If you have no budget limitation then Gold series eyes closed. Otherwise Superior and then Economy.


----------



## topgear (Jul 13, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Yes sir, they make it. In fact they are great but not the greatest like Belkin
> *APC Product Information for Surge Protection and Power Conditioning*



don't call me sir buddy - it makes me kinda uncomfortable 

I've not seen any shops selling APC spike guards but thanks a lot for informing about the APC spike guards anyway


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 13, 2011)

topgear said:


> don't call me sir buddy - it makes me kinda uncomfortable
> 
> I've not seen any shops selling APC spike guards but thanks a lot for informing about the APC spike guards anyway


Actually I sometimes say that way, alright, won't say it again 

The shop just next to MD Computers, (forgot the name and lazy to find the bill) have both APC and Belkin surge protectors. In fact they told me that I can also go for APC and then I known that APC also make surge protectors, then I checked their website. And that shop is very much recommended by me as they were the one with reasonable price, I asked other 3 stores, they were flying with prices.
Regards.


----------



## topgear (Jul 14, 2011)

^^ great - now I know where to look for APC surge protectors - anyway, thanks a lot for this


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 14, 2011)

You are welcome always


----------



## Tenida (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes if you have budget go for gold series spike buster from Belkin.Its very good.I am using for last 1 yr without any problem.
@Saurav- Thanks for that info about APC makes spikebuster


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 24, 2012)

Sorry guys for digging an old thread. How much do you think Belkin Gold will cost? Preferably want to purchase online.
Looks like Gold series is costing 1.5k Should look for something cheaper.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jan 24, 2012)

Belkin 8 Out Gold Surge Protector (F9G826Vzb3M) - Rs 1599.00
Belkin F9S623Vzb2M 6-Out Surge Protector - Rs. 1,325.00

This is the price as per letsbuy. Says insurance cover of 1L for 1st one and 50k for 2nd one. But has anyone claimed this insurance in India??


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 25, 2012)

Do Superior and Economy models of Belkin differ from Gold series only in terms of the number of sockets? I'm little tight on budget so thinking about the economy model. However if Gold series are better in build and quality will go for it? currently I'm using a local spike guard called MX which has the slots very loose so the pins are not sitting properly.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 6, 2012)

Guys can anyone help me on this?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 6, 2012)

^ You can also think of going for this - Huntkey. Why, because it has got dedicated switch for every socket which is very useful IMO. Moreover it has also got 2 USB ports to charge. Contact the seller via TE, he was offering this for 550/- IIRC.


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2012)

I have Belkin Gold Series. One huge issue - the TV port connector. It degrades signal quality.

Otherwise, it is nice.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 6, 2012)

Do you have a UPS?.If not,i suggest  u go for APC UPS.I get around 20min backup and its good for both data protection,prevent damage to harddrive and includes spike guard protection.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 7, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Do Superior and Economy models of Belkin differ from Gold series only in terms of the number of sockets? I'm little tight on budget so thinking about the economy model. However if Gold series are better in build and quality will go for it? currently I'm using a local spike guard called MX which has the slots very loose so the pins are not sitting properly.



Guys as mentioned in the above post here. I wanted to decide between either Superior or Economy model. If the number of ports is the only difference I would go for Economy Model.

Gopi I have APC UPS but it has only three ports.

guys need help!


----------



## topgear (Feb 8, 2012)

^^ Gold series is the best quality product but if you use a ups you can use the economy model which is good enough


----------



## Renny (Feb 8, 2012)

Offtopic - Don't spike guards affect a UPS's performance(since a UPS does not give a pure sine wave o/p)?


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 9, 2012)

I have a APC UPS with three power sockets. Two for back up and one I guess is just like spike guard maybe. I use this one to connect to my existing Spike Guard and to spike guard I connect the speakers, Modem, etc. Is this ok?


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2012)

^^ Its ok, but APC ups comes with a very good Spike Guard inbuilt, so it may not be necessary.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 9, 2012)

tkin said:


> ^^ Its ok, but APC ups comes with a very good Spike Guard inbuilt, so it may not be necessary.



Actually I need more than two-three power sockets hence I need the spike guard which has 3-4 Power points. I guess a normal extension box also would suffice.


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Actually I need more than two-three power sockets hence I need the spike guard which has 3-4 Power points. I guess a normal extension box also would suffice.


Normal extension box with retractable wires have only 2 pins, no ground, you need a an extension box with 3 pins.


----------



## ajayritik (Feb 10, 2012)

tkin said:


> Normal extension box with retractable wires have only 2 pins, no ground, you need a an extension box with 3 pins.


I didn't get you. Can you explain further?


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 27, 2012)

Guys sorry for digging into an old thread again. I managed with an old spike till now. But looks like that has given up on me now so I need to buy a new spike guard. I have a APC UPS with three slots. Two which have back up to which I connect my LCD monitor and Cabinet. The other socket which is only spike guard socket to which I connect another spike guard so that I can have Speakers, modem connected to it. 
Firstly is this setup good? And which spike guard should I go for? Is it ok to go for some lower priced ones like Huntkey or MX or better go with Economy Belkin series?


----------



## topgear (Aug 28, 2012)

^^ better get Economy Belkin series.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 27, 2012)

Guys any good online site from where I can get this at best price?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 27, 2012)

ebay + coupon.

PS: It took so long for you to buy a simple spike guard


----------



## topgear (Sep 28, 2012)

Try infibeam/techshop.in/nextworld etc.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 28, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ebay + coupon.
> 
> PS: It took so long for you to buy a simple spike guard


Yeah man. One of my cousins told he will give me and he gave but that was a local one and was pretty bad I can't adjust with that. 
Yesterday I checked in ebay. Most of the coupons are applicable for anything over Rs 500 so if I buy something for around Rs 525 I'm getting it for Rs 425 which is still more than what's available in Sulekha for Rs 370. So trying to find one with the least price.



topgear said:


> Try infibeam/techshop.in/nextworld etc.



Thanks buddy.


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 9, 2012)

Finally bought* Belkin 4 out Surge Protector* for Rs 367.


----------



## IndianRambo (Oct 9, 2012)

congrats. from where u bought?


----------



## topgear (Oct 10, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Finally bought* Belkin 4 out Surge Protector* for Rs 367.



pricing is very good .. I think it's from some local shop, right ?


----------



## tomys24 (Oct 10, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Finally bought* Belkin 4 out Surge Protector* for Rs 367.



it is a good deal considering it sells for 540. can you share the source of purchase ?


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 10, 2012)

rajesh.s said:


> congrats. from where u bought?


From ebay with coupon


topgear said:


> pricing is very good .. I think it's from some local shop, right ?


No it isn't local computer shop, here local shop was quoting around Rs 500


tomys24 said:


> it is a good deal considering it sells for 540. can you share the source of purchase ?


I bought this online from ebay using  Coupon . Had to wait for long time as you can see based on when the thread was created.
I think it was worth the wait. Had some crappy surge protectors till now.


----------



## topgear (Oct 11, 2012)

^^ Thanks for the source


----------

